# Poison Pods ...



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a buddy that just came back from Mississippi with a couple and was wondering if anyone knew anything about them ... if they're legal to hunt with ... etc etc ...

My understanding is that it is a syringe type broadhead that causes respritory faliure ... ?!?!?

Sounds too easy ... once they're in range of course.


----------



## HiTek Redneck (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm from Mississippi and used to hunt with the pods. If they are indeed pods it is a plastic sleeve that you slide over the shaft behind your broadhead. There is a rubber cover that folds over the poison that is poured into the sleeve. The poison is a drug called anectine(sp). If I'm not mistaken it was at one time used in operating rooms to knock people out or somehing like that. I asked a pharmacist about the dose that was held in one pod and he said it was enough to put down 5 elephants. The way he described it to me is taht it actually anesthatizes(sp) the deer to death. It works very well but you still have to make a good enough shot for the arrow to penetrate completely in order for the poison to enter the blood stream. There was another type of device we called a hypo where the shaft of the arrow is actually the plunger to the syringe. The poison in this application is a liquid and normally one would place a toothpick between the shaft and the hypo to prevent unintentional injection of the poison. I never used one because I was afraid of them. As far as the pods go I carried them but never actually shot a deer with one. I haved witnessed them being used and they work very well. The deer basically just lays down, goes to sleep, and then quits breathing. The poison is not supposed to taint the meat or anything like that and I know plenty of people that have eaten deer killed by the poison. I wasn't aware that they were still using them in Ms. The last I heard you had to go to a pharmacy to get the drug and you neede a prescription to get it. For me, it doesn't seem like a good idea. A broadhead well placed does the same job it may just take a little longer. Now you know everything I know about pods. I also know that most other states looked down their noses at us for using them.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Not legal in Texas for sure. There have been occasions when after an unfortuante hit, I sort of wished for one....but really would not use them even if allowed.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmmmm ... well ... I've only two, so maybe I'll just stick a hog with one to see what happens ...


----------

